# Moving to Auckland



## kennwu (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm moving to Auckland in April from Shanghai China. I'm a network engineer with CCIE certificate.
Could anyone in Auckland share some experience of looking for a network engineer job there?

Thanks!


----------



## sa2nz (Jan 12, 2013)

kennwu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving to Auckland in April from Shanghai China. I'm a network engineer with CCIE certificate.
> Could anyone in Auckland share some experience of looking for a network engineer job there?
> ...


Kennwu, try the online job websites like Seek and TradeMe and Google IT recruitment.

Best of luck!


----------



## kennwu (Jan 4, 2013)

sa2nz said:


> Kennwu, try the online job websites like Seek and TradeMe and Google IT recruitment.
> 
> Best of luck!


sa2nz, thank you for your advice. That's what I'm doing now.
Do you get a job by this way?
Thank you.


----------



## sa2nz (Jan 12, 2013)

In general, it is quite hard to get a position (or even interview) unless you are in NZ. Perhaps if you are in a field were there is a big shortage of employees it may be easier though..
Are you looking at moving to NZ permanently? if so, have you already started the process? If you already have PR for instance it will be easier to get interviews line up....


----------



## kennwu (Jan 4, 2013)

I've already got Work to Residence Visa and will move to Auckland in April. I know it will not be easy to find a job, so I'd like to get started as soon as possible. I'm trying the online job websites now. Thank you.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

_so I'd like to get started as soon as possible. I'm trying the online job websites now._

Yes, do include in your C.V and highlight in cover letter that you have WRV and will move to NZ in April 2013 to show definite, sincere plans. 

Do not limit search in Auckland and expand to Wellington for Telco.


----------



## mattpenaflorida (Oct 31, 2010)

kennwu said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm moving to Auckland in April from Shanghai China. I'm a network engineer with CCIE certificate.
> Could anyone in Auckland share some experience of looking for a network engineer job there?
> ...


Absolute IT and Recruit IT

absoluteIT – IT Recruitment Specialists

Expo London, Recruit IT Expo London, Recruit IT Working In London, IT jobs wellington, IT jobs Auckland, good IT jobs christchurch, working in IT wellington | RecruitIT

They'll keep you busy applying for jobs all day long........


----------



## kennwu (Jan 4, 2013)

lorgnette said:


> _so I'd like to get started as soon as possible. I'm trying the online job websites now._
> 
> Yes, do include in your C.V and highlight in cover letter that you have WRV and will move to NZ in April 2013 to show definite, sincere plans.
> 
> Do not limit search in Auckland and expand to Wellington for Telco.


Thank you very much for your advice. I'll mention my Visa and plan in my cover letter. I hope this will be useful.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

kennwu said:


> Thank you very much for your advice. I'll mention my Visa and plan in my cover letter. I hope this will be useful.


Yes, it will help so they will not discard your resume as soon as they see you are from outside NZ.

Suggest you send a short email to recruiters about your estimate date of arrival and request for opportunity to meet and introduce your self. Ask for a tentative April appointment date and when you receive it, promise to reconfirm the date in March.

Good luck!


----------

